# "Long Range" rifle range database



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 12, 2017)

I have no affiliation with this website, just thought it was pretty cool - found a place near my dad's house in Florida to check out when I am down there next.

It is certainly not all inclusive, but seems like a good place to start if you are looking for a range to shoot "long".

Rifle Range Locator - Applied Ballistics LLC


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 12, 2017)

That's pretty cool.  It's missing two ranges within 100 miles of my zip, but one it shows, I did not know about.

Now that HRC is not in office I am thinking of selling an AR and getting either a PWS Mk220 .308 or a Rem 700 .300 WINMAG for precision shooting.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2017)

NSSF has a phone app that does a good job locating ranges.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 12, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I have no affiliation with this website, just thought it was pretty cool - found a place near my dad's house in Florida to check out when I am down there next.
> 
> It is certainly not all inclusive, but seems like a good place to start if you are looking for a range to shoot "long".
> 
> Rifle Range Locator - Applied Ballistics LLC


I'd say, thanks....but instead this got me depressed as the nearest range is almost 190 miles away.  No bueno.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 13, 2017)

.[Q


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 13, 2017)

It had the one in Phoenix.  Only rifle range I know of here that is 1k yd KD in the valley.  Ben Avery from all accounts is a pretty BA facility.


----------

